# Netgear Router Problems



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello, I am using a Netgear Rangemax WPN-824 v3 wireless router, and all of a sudden today it began intermittently failing for no apparent reason. All of the computers lose connectivity and the network does not appear in the wireless settings, then it reappears and reconnects after various amounts of time (sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes an hour or so).

At no point has the wired connection failed, and all of the wireless computers lose internet access at the same time, thus ruling out modem and individual computer problems.

I have tried resetting the router to factory settings twice, which I know I did properly because I had to rename the network and set the password again both times, but it continues to have internet on and off.

I hope I have posted this in the proper forum. TSF has never let me down before, and thanks in advance for your replies!

TLDR: Router stops broadcasting internet on and off, modem and computers have been ruled out as problem.


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you power cycle the router, does this fix the problem immediately? 

There is a known issue with some Netgear routers that can be fixed by upgrading your firmware. Type your router's IP (usually 192.168.1.1) into your browser, and upgrade the firmware from there. If this does not work, get your default gateway from "ipconfig /all", and type that into the browser to get to router settings.

Second possible fix: Are you using encryption? If so, try to disable it and test the connection. Does this solve the problem?

If neither of these items work, please post back and we'll try something else.


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply!

I don't think power cycling the router fixed it immediately every time, but I can't exactly remember now. It was happening all day yesterday, but has not happened much today according to the people who have been home (I've been at school).

I tried updating the firmware, but when I log into the router settings it checks for updates and says the firmware is up to date, and there is no new firmware available. 

I tried finding my default gateway, but when I type ipconfig/all into CP it there is no value listed for Default Gateway (all other values are listed). It just says Default Gateway and has a blank space to the right.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Phil>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Phil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-7B-E7-AE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8d5b:61ac:79de:8007%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.128.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 241984109
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-A4-72-84-6C-62-6D-7B-E7-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C23CB700-6D3A-4A57-B0D7-DA00BE270C7D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Phil>

I have not tried to disable the encryption, but when it starts failing again I will try that. I do not feel comfortable with anyone being able to access my internet connection aside from a temporary test, due to liability issues from what they could be doing with my connection. Is there any way to make the encryption work, assuming that is the problem?

Thanks again! Charlie


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your ipconfig does not list a wireless card. Only shows a wired connection with dns misconfigured.

Go into lan properties. Does it show up here? If you right mouse click on it does is show an option to enable?


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh shoot, did you mean that I was supposed to try and configure it from the wired computer? Sorry!

Here is the ipconfig from the wireless computer, which has been working so far today:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Charlie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Charlie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dynex Enhanced Wireless G USB Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-0E-A0-AD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f987:ada3:4c6d:7d3e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:18:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 24, 2011 11:18:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301997279
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-A4-A2-33-20-CF-30-B0-E1-FC

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-B0-E1-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{21FFA9A7-8696-44BB-B25A-49D2287B15B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:dc:3107:e7fb:b91e(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dc:3107:e7fb:b91e%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

How does this look?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the wireless ipconfig /all looks good - the previous ipconfig /all has a 169.254.x.x as an IP - this is assigned when windows cannot find a DHCP service to get an IP from, common reasons are Firewall blocking, DHCP Client service not running, virus/malware
Since this happens to ALL wireless PCs , i suspect and issue with the wireless router OR interference from other wireless networks 

can we see an xirrus screen shot and see what the wireless environment looks like - details how below 



> Hello, I am using a Netgear Rangemax WPN-824 v3 wireless router, and all of a sudden today it began intermittently failing for no apparent reason. All of the computers lose connectivity and the network does not appear in the wireless settings, then it reappears and reconnects after various amounts of time (sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes an hour or so).
> 
> At no point has the wired connection failed, and all of the wireless computers lose internet access at the same time, thus ruling out modem and individual computer problems.


 As this is ONLY wireless connected machines can we see ALL the following tests when its working fine and then repeat all the test when it disconnects and post here 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope I did everything correctly. Let me know if I need to redo any of the tests.

Here are the results of the tests you requested when the wireless system IS working:
*
Windows IP Configuration*

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Charlie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dynex Enhanced Wireless G USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-0E-A0-AD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f987:ada3:4c6d:7d3e%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 24, 2011 11:09:51 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 25, 2011 11:09:54 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301997279
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-A4-A2-33-20-CF-30-B0-E1-FC
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-B0-E1-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{21FFA9A7-8696-44BB-B25A-49D2287B15B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:dc:3107:e7fb:b91e(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dc:3107:e7fb:b91e%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Charlie>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

*PING
*
C:\Users\Charlie>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 25ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Users\Charlie>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.52] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.52: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.52: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.52: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.52: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.52:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 43ms, Average = 31ms

C:\Users\Charlie>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=143ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 143ms, Average = 117ms

Screen Shot of Wi Fi included in JPEG attachment as requested.

As soon as it stops working again, I will do the same tests immediately and post them ASAP. However, I have not experienced it not working since the day I made the OP, when it was happening all day (about 12 hours). I have not been home much since that day, though.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that wireless signal is very weak - can you re-position the router at all, just a small change in position , or even aerial can make a big difference


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

Should I reposition the router, or the card? I mess with the card location all the time to get a better signal, I guess I havent tried the router too much. It has to go through a bunch of walls. haha


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Both - what ever works - if you have not moved the router at all - give that a try


----------



## Charlie Justice (Feb 24, 2010)

So again today, it stopped working, but by the time I checked the other two computers to see if they had any connection (they didnt), the connection came back. I only had time to do one of the tests you requested.

Here are the results of the ipconfig /all when the internet is NOT working:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Charlie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Charlie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dynex Enhanced Wireless G USB Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-0E-A0-AD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-B0-E1-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{21FFA9A7-8696-44BB-B25A-49D2287B15B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Charlie>


----------

